
Canada police prepared to shoot Indigenous activists, documents show - joveian
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/dec/20/canada-indigenous-land-defenders-police-documents
======
charles_f
I've been living in Canada and BC) for 6y so I'm still quite new to all this.

But from an alien coming in, this situation is so fucked up. The politicians,
with Trudeau in point keep spending their time recognizing fucking up and
apologizing for it, blanket initiatives are launched here and for truth and
reconciliation. Meanwhile, corporate greed keeps laying wastepipes across
sacred lands, RCMP keeps discriminating against natives and "preparing to
shoot them", native women keep disappearing etc.

It is so hard understanding the depth of all that, there are so many layers
and ramifications. Our local friends try as hard as they can to avoid being
opinionated about it.

And at the same time I'm wondering if it isn't simple - indigenous peoples are
easy to empathize with, given history and all, but boy o boy wouldn't life be
easier if they'd be gone already. No more guilt! So look the other way.

------
moltar
[http://archive.is/wfhLO](http://archive.is/wfhLO)

